# First blood with new bow



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 1, 2012)

First decent day we had yesterday afternoon, every critter in the woods was moving. Had 4 does come threw at 60yds, a pack of yotes hollering off on the other side of the mountain. All got quiet about dark thirty untill I thaught I heard a coyote heading my way.

Turned out this fella just wanted to eat some of my dip spit below my stand.

1yd shot, no tracking required :mrgreen:.. I did send another arrow with field tip because i couldn't tell if the first hit it or not.

POSSUM SOUP TONIGHT


----------



## JMichael (Nov 2, 2012)

I've never known anyone that has eaten possum but I've read that back in the frontier days it was right up there at the top of the menu. I trapped 3 of them this summer under my carport and took them all for a short ride to the country and released them on the river bank.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 2, 2012)

Their kind of dark and greasy, and don't smell to good when your skimming. Everyone should try it

They kill chickens and eat turkey eggs that nest on the property so they are no longer welcome.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have tried it in the past - not to bad fried


----------



## navdiv (Nov 2, 2012)

And all these years I've been spitting my dip juice up on the tree trunk near the stand to keep the smell above critter noses - Now, if we can figure out what flavor the big bucks like we might be on to something!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 4, 2012)

Im pretty sure it ain't wintergreen !


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 23, 2014)

Haha! Nicely done there!


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 23, 2014)

I saw the "Whole hog cooking" post and got hungry. All of a sudden I am not that hungry anymore.
Tim


----------



## Jim (Sep 23, 2014)

Good job man!


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 25, 2014)

NICE! I will stick with pork and venison


----------



## JMichael (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey guys, don't let the "idea or thought" of it being a possum turn you off to trying new things. It looks a lot more appetizing after it's been on the grill a few hours. 





ROFL......


----------



## Paul Marx (Sep 26, 2014)

One of my favorites .


----------



## KMixson (Sep 26, 2014)

When I was young in the 70's and early 80's I used to trap raccoon and opossum. As for raccoon I could get $3.00 for the body meat of the raccoon and up to $40.00 for the hide depending on the quality of the fur. I could kill the raccoon and process it right away. For opossum I would have to keep it alive and could give it away. At least I was getting rid of it from our property without killing it for no reason and catching it again in the traps. The receiving party would want to feed the opossum for a week or two to clean it out since they are real scavengers and will eat anything no matter how nasty it is. I have heard that opossum can be really greasy if not done right. I have never eaten either one that I know of unless one of my kin has fed it to me without my knowledge.


----------

